# How do I find out my blood group?!



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Filling in the form for an appointment at Reprofit, and I need to put my blood group. I have rang the consultant I saw on thursday and my GP, both of whom said they couldnt help! How on earth am I supposed to find out?!

xxxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello!

My DH and I went to our clinic and had the hospital which they are attached to take blood and 'type' it for us.  It cost £25 each, but well worth it because we were trying to find a donor with the same blood type as either me or my DH.

Good luck,

Angiexxx

PS)  I called a couple of different private hospitals and none of them were really keen on doing it and it obviously wasn't the norm because they had to look up the cost and add it to their forms.


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I am not with a clinic at the minute, the only people I have contact with are my GP's surgery. I could wait to get first appointment with a clinic, but that could be ages away...grrrrrrrr!!!!  

Lincoln are rubbish, lol !!!

xxxx


----------

